# camera for 15k



## saubrl (May 26, 2013)

I dnt knw much abt cameras, but want to buy one. My budget is arnd 15k. Which might be best for me?


----------



## quagmire (May 26, 2013)

Read these first:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/157554-digital-camera-quick-reference-buying-guide.html

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/173524-best-zoom-camera-within-15k.html

Describe your needs completely.


----------

